# I/O card parity interrupt at F000:E1AD



## mark pile (Sep 27, 2009)

hello people i need some help please my title is an error i am getting on my laptop, it is a dell inspiron 6400, have had no problem with it since having it, not used it for 3 days apart fom my daughter doing some school work on it, put it away yesterday as i was out with some friends came it today and it was running as slow as custard so i did some cleaning on it and found a 165 errors since friday when it was done last, anyway booted it up and this is on the screen with the big blue dell sign, the wife said she spilt coffe on it but only a bit went it the speaker, or is it something the daughter has done by surfing sites while ment to be doing her coursework, 

i found a few things on the net like taking the ram out i have 2 512 ddr ram in there but to no avail it still does not work, any ideas please as to what is faulty

regards mark.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

I/O card parity interrupt at F000:E1AD -- usually refers to an expansion card throwing an error telling us it is not able to work correctly

Has there been any hardware changes to the system?

You reseated the RAM after this problem began?

Did your "cleaning" involve hardware components?

Is this a laptop? i.e., the coffee spilled on the speaker may have gone inside the system?

jcgriff2

.


----------



## mark pile (Sep 27, 2009)

hi, i reseated the ram after and have shaken the laptop to see if and liquid comes out, the 'cleaning' i do once a month and is just a basic regstry clean, i have never had any problems before with any pc or laptop, i have no expansion cards as wireless is built in, i'm not really a tech on them so i need to know can i fix it or should i get saving for a new laptop, 

regards mark.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

So this occurred after a registry cleaning? Immediately after?? What product did you use?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

See if you can boot into safemode. Perform a system restore.

If no safemode, insert your Vista DVD and try to boot from it into Recovery. Then perform a system restore (Windows System Restore)

If no DVD, try the F10 key during bootup and go into Recovery. Then system restore.

If no-go on all, we'll have to get you to Hardware Forum

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## mark pile (Sep 27, 2009)

ok, can't get to bios to boot to safe mode, no dvd, product is clean my pc, just thought of summat, i did click defrag registry.

mark


----------



## danuntu (May 23, 2010)

has anyone found or know a solution to this error. i have a dell inspiron laptop giving the same problem. a drink was spilled on the keyboard. all i get now is "I/O card parity interrupt at F000:e1AD". Please help (SOON).

daniel


----------

